# My mother in law



## GAGE (Feb 9, 2016)

I know a lot of married men do not get along with their mother in law, so maybe mine is the exception.  
She has always been kind, thoughtful, generous, and just plain amazing, and I could not be any more fond of her.
 Yesterday at only 67 years young, she lost her courageous battle to cancer.  
 While I am not overly spiritual, she was, and I know the man upstairs welcomed a great one home.  
 I am honored to have called Ms. Kennedy my mother in law.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Very sorry to hear Chris...


----------



## NUTT (Feb 9, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. I love mine dearly too. God Bless


----------



## carver (Feb 9, 2016)

Prayers to you and yours


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 9, 2016)

My deepest condolences.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 9, 2016)

Very nice tribute to a special lady in your life. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 11, 2016)

Prayers for the family and friends. Sounds like she was a great woman and one of God's children.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 11, 2016)

RIP Mrs Kennedy ....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 11, 2016)

Gage,

I just saw this tonight.  I am sorry about your Mother-in-law 's passing.  My Thoughts and Prayers go out to your family at this time. 

I do know that finding a good Mother-in-law is just about as hard as finding a  needle in a haystack so you were surely fortunate in this case.  I have absolute hate for even the word "cancer" because I have lost some family members already because of it and my brother is in his final few days right now battling cancer and other complications as well.

My Texas girlfriend has also been battling breast cancer for the past several years now and it has really spread and gotten very critical recently too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2016)

I know the feeling all too well about having a fantastic Mother in Law. I was blessed with one and Cancer took her away also.

Prayers and condolences sent during the tough days ahead.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you all, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 25, 2016)

Still praying for you and yours man. God Bless


----------



## speedcop (Feb 29, 2016)

You are an honorable man! I bet she's working on a plan with the Man right now to get you "spiritual" so you can see her again. Sorry for your loss, my prayers for your future.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 1, 2016)

speedcop said:


> You are an honorable man! I bet she's working on a plan with the Man right now to get you "spiritual" so you can see her again. Sorry for your loss, my prayers for your future.



I appreciate it my friend.  Ms. Kennedy will be officially laid to rest on March 12, and while it will be a difficult day, it will also be a celebration of sorts.


----------

